
David Cameron makes veiled threat to media over NSA and GCHQ leaks - spdy
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/oct/28/david-cameron-nsa-threat-newspapers-guardian-snowden/print
======
bdfh42
He is only pissed because the NSA could not be bothered to bug his phone - but
thought Angela Merkel worthy of attention as a "world leader".

He seems like a good hearted chap but he does let his mouth start running well
before wiser heads are able to brief him on the facts (so to speak). In may
ways his "off the cuff" honesty has been good for British politics but we have
all got rather used to skipping his first statement on any subject - to await
the inevitable reversal/adjustment.

------
junto
I really hope that one of the next Snowden revelations is another 'Merkel
moment' for Dave, whe he finds out the the USG (who he considers to be his
best friend), have been fucking his (proverbial) wife behind his back.

Oh how I shall laugh at that one.

